#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  OMNI 10Dbi + Rocket M5 35 Clientes

## offzinho

Pessoal estou montando um POP em um local que terá no máximo 35 clientes com airmax ativado.
E não pensamos em por mais de 35 clientes wireless, pois meio de 2018 estaremos cabeando o local.

Eu ia reviver um tópico sobre o assunto mais resolvi criar um, já que nunca usei omni por muito tempo e com mais de 15 clientes, queria a opinião de alguém que use ou já usou se sofreu algum problema em usar uma OMNI de 10Dbi + Rocket M5 com no máximo 30~35 Clientes com trafego de 8-15mb.

Desde já muito obrigado.

~~Edit~~
Pensei em 1 Basestation de 16dbi também + Rocket M5 já que os clientes são todos pra frente não ao redor.

----------


## dalexandre

Fica com a segunda opção e se quiseres mesmos atender com garantia e qualidade até 15Mbps * 35 Clientes = 525Mbps / 2 = ~263Mbps de Througput real na célula o que te recomendo é uma sectorial de 16 + Rocket AC e nos clientes Rádios "Station" também do tipo AC, poderás de certeza garantir no mínimo 50% da banda prometida aos teus clientes desde que os ajustes finos estejam bem dimensionados.

----------


## 1929

Se todos são para o mesmo lado, não há porque você utilizar uma omni. A não ser que já tenha em casa. Mas neste caso uma omni dupla polarização.

A setorial vai te resolver melhor nesta situação. Mas entre comprar uma ou outra, vai de setorial.

Eu me preocuparia mais com o rádio que vai acoplar a antena, já que é o rádio o ponto crítico no throughput.

----------


## offzinho

@*dalexandre* são total de 15mb mesmo não vai passar disso.  :Smile:  os 30~35 clientes uso total de todos eles não passaria de 15mb.
@*1929* iria usar Rocket M5, ou AC, Airmax Ativado. Acho que vou ficar na setorial mesmo, esta ate mais em conta 250,00 a setorial de 16dbi da ubnt e a omni de 10dbi deles esta 400,00.

Pegar uma Setorial qualquer coisa pego outro depois.

Muito Obrigado pelas respostas.

----------


## avatar52

Pense sempre na qualidade, não em economizar.

----------


## dalexandre

Se for p´ra dar essa banda toda "15Mb por cliente" não tem jeito se não for Radio AC, pois rádios lagacy linha "Rocket M5 normal 2x2" não aguentam througput superior que 40Mbps total

----------


## offzinho

Seria 15Mb total no rocket, os clientes vão entrar com planos de 1 a 4Mb. E um Setor onde terá no máximo 35 clientes, pois não tínhamos torre próxima deles, e só colocamos clientes no máximo a 1km. todos os rádios são limitados com potencia baixa e no máximo 1km, foi unica forma que achamos para escapar da interferência dos concorrentes.
Depois que espalhamos células de no máximo 1km foi só alegria.

Trabalhamos com largura do canal em 10Mhz, potencia o máximo que usamos e 14Dbi com distancia máxima fixa em 1km.

20Mhz usamos apenas em PTP, pois em 10Mhz passa de boa ate 30Mb e raramente um pop nosso chega a 20Mb.

Cogitei em usar a OMNI (ubnt) pois ouvi bem de alguns, mais ela ta custando 400R$ contra 250R$ de um painel de 16dbi (ubnt). pedi 1 painel mesmo pois os rocket m5 já temos.

Mais muito obrigado pelos amigos responder, eu estava precisando de alguém pra falar pra mim pular fora da OMNI.

----------

